# Tybee Island Pier advice



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I am planning my first trip to tybee island this weekend and defintely planning to slip away and do a little fishing at Tybee P&P.

I tried searching a internet, but I can't find details on their pier rules or fees. Do they charge per the rod or is there a limit?

Do I need a licensce to surfish on Tybee. Any info you can share would be greatly appreciated.

Tight lines TM62


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*tybee pier*

no cost to fish just need a ga :fishing: licese it might be a little crowed tho but any way good luck sheepes are on the pilons trout might be in to good fishing on the end for sharks to the dnr do visit so make sure your catch is legal.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

you'll need a license...7.00 daily i think..chu's on tybee offers a license, walmart and lazerata creek bait and tackle, closes places i know of..lazoreta creek has mudminnows for cork fishing.bring a bucket and airator for that..you can see the bait swimming in the water..you might be able to cast for your own bait at several locations..
i was there thurs..the water was clear enough to see @5ft down..WE could see the sheepshead roaming around the pylons and some were as long as the pylons are wide!!!you could see them eatingeverything but what we were throwing...massive schools of cow rays and rays..you can buy shrimp from the grocery store on tybee, what you dont fish with you can eat, there in the meat dept..unless you want live shrimp, good luck, you'll have to call around some places here..i was using live shrimp and the guy next me was using squid, he was catching trout and i wasnt when we first got there in the morning..that later changed..caught the pomp on bottom rig and the whiting, trout and drum on poppin corks, got the sheepshead using fiddler crads......the guys on the pier should be able to help you more..
we kept two pomps, two HUGE whiting, two trout, a sheepshead and a drum...
try to fish behind the breakers..not much happening 1hr before/after the tide change...i like the south end sometimes by the jetty, some like the north jetty's...but the pier is working great right now..


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the advice, I was there over the weekend and had a great time!! Got there before the storm on Saturday. I went to the pier on Sunday and I saw a varirty of fish being caught. 

Thank you! 

Tightlines TM62


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

*tybee pier*

went to the pier yesterday for a few hours..
the guy next to me caught a 15lb drum..the 'bait guy 'smoochie' caught a 4lb drum..numerous pompano were caught and some healthy whiting..
Today we were skunked till mike showed up and in 15 min caught a fat trout..i threw back about 7 whiting of all sizes..i dont care for them so i put those and the blues back..sharks have to be 48" to keep, i believe..we saw some king mac's but couldnt get a response out of them...


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Tybee*

BETTER WATCH THE SHARKS, FOR AS KEEPING THEM. TYBEE HAS A ORDANICE AGAINST SHARK FISHING. THE CITY LAW DOES COME OUT OFTEN. IF YOU BEACH ONE AND GET CAUGHT, 5OO.00 FINE.:fishing:


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Yep, it's far better to return a pissed-off shark to the water right by the swimmers. LOL.


----------



## dparri11 (Apr 12, 2009)

Coffeeguy said:


> Yep, it's far better to return a pissed-off shark to the water right by the swimmers. LOL.


Right, as if not fishing for them is going to keep them off the beaches anyway. That has to be the most pointless law ever.


----------

